# Terriers



## UGA hunter (Jan 16, 2012)

We had a male Jack Russell that was out of hunting stock. He was a very calm, laid back dog around the house (unlike most JRT's that you see) but was very gritty when he needed to be. He kept varmints and other dogs run out of the yard. He blood trailed a couple of deer for us and would try to hunt anything you put him on. If we would've worked with him at a younger age, he might have made a really good hunting dog. He passed away a couple of months back and my dad is thinking about getting another. The problem is most are pet stock. He'd like to find another JRT or a rat terrier out of hunting stock. Are there any around NE GA?


----------



## cobb (Jan 18, 2012)

search Dogwood JRT in North Ga I think...there is a club in N Ga that hunts and breeds, I think that is them.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks cobb! I'll check them out. 

Might consider a patterdale too. Anyone got any info on pats?


----------



## carver (Jan 18, 2012)

Seen Some at the big flea markets(Deckers in Murphy,N.C.)from time to time.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

From what I've seen, the Deckers are bigger than what he's wanting.


----------



## waddler (Mar 25, 2012)

I learned something today. I have never seen a Jack Russell that would not hunt and kill stuff. God never intended them to die a natural death. I am putting my money on the one you get, even if it comes from the pound.


----------



## Bethelcreek (Jun 11, 2012)

*patterdale pups*

Have some patterdale pups on the ground right now!  1m 3f
770-826-1840. located in north georgia


----------



## UGA hunter (Feb 28, 2013)

ttt


----------

